# Dark Spots on Carapace Scutes of CDT



## tortiemama (Mar 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else out there has experienced dark spots in the lightest part of your CDT's carapace scutes? I asked her vet, and he couldn't really say. He asked around if other vets in his office had ever seen anything like it, but all said no. He didn't seem concerned at all being that she gets checked out before and after every hibernation and is otherwise very healthy. Maybe just odd pigmentation? Please check out the photo I snapped of her during her first soak of 2013 : )


----------



## Arnold_rules (Mar 11, 2013)

tortiemama said:


> Just wondering if anyone else out there has experienced dark spots in the lightest part of your CDT's carapace scutes? I asked her vet, and he couldn't really say. He asked around if other vets in his office had ever seen anything like it, but all said no. He didn't seem concerned at all being that she gets checked out before and after every hibernation and is otherwise very healthy. Maybe just odd pigmentation? Please check out the photo I snapped of her during her first soak of 2013 : )



Mine has those type of markings. I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## Mona Turner (Aug 16, 2013)

Arnold_rules said:


> tortiemama said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering if anyone else out there has experienced dark spots in the lightest part of your CDT's carapace scutes? I asked her vet, and he couldn't really say. He asked around if other vets in his office had ever seen anything like it, but all said no. He didn't seem concerned at all being that she gets checked out before and after every hibernation and is otherwise very healthy. Maybe just odd pigmentation? Please check out the photo I snapped of her during her first soak of 2013 : )
> ...


----------



## ascott (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.mojavenp.org/Gopherus_agassizii.htm

Completely normal, no need to worry


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow. What a seriously lovely picture series that was. Tortoise number ABNQ is beeeeautiful. Swoon. 
Thanks for sharing Angela/ascott. I love tort butts and I cannot lie, LOL! 
The dark pigments in the middle of the scutes like that, I wonder, are they specific to certain CDT from particular areas? 
Do both agassizii and morafkai have this? Or is this type of pigment something for one or the other? Or from a certain locale?
If anyone should know, please educate us.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2013)

ascott said:


> http://www.mojavenp.org/Gopherus_agassizii.htm
> 
> Completely normal, no need to worry



Cool link. Nice pics.


----------



## samsmom (Aug 16, 2013)

wow! love seeing animals in their natural habitat, it just warms my heart to know how happy they are!


----------



## ascott (Aug 16, 2013)

http://calphotos.berkeley.edu/cgi/img_query?enlarge=0000+0000+1011+0322

Gopherus Morafkai also sports the spots....


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Aug 17, 2013)

Another cutie. Thanks again Angela. : )


----------



## thatrebecca (Aug 19, 2013)

ascott said:


> http://www.mojavenp.org/Gopherus_agassizii.htm
> 
> Completely normal, no need to worry



Hadn't seen this. These are awesome pix! Thanks for finding the link, Angela.


----------

